# Cobra Car



## RKW3 (Nov 2, 2007)

(I'm pretty sure it's a cobra, that's what my dad told me anyways)

I shot this Oct. 28. I look forward to your comments!


----------



## Sideburns (Nov 2, 2007)

yup.  it's a shelby cobra.  Nice pic man.


----------



## RKW3 (Nov 2, 2007)

Thank you for the very quick response Sideburns! I really appreciate it.


----------



## jstuedle (Nov 3, 2007)

My Fav ride of all time. Great shot, you did these wheels justice.


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Nov 3, 2007)

Is it moving? If so, a slower shutter speed would have helped convey a sense of action, with some blur appearing in the background and on the wheels themselves.


----------



## ToddB (Nov 3, 2007)

Yep, it's a Cobra, or more likely a kit car as the real ones are terrible expensive and rarely driven on public roads anymore.

I LOVE the shot.  The driver looks like he is in pain though.


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Nov 3, 2007)

ToddB said:


> The driver looks like he is in pain though.


 
Probably because the car is actually parked up and he hasn't been given the keys...


----------



## joyride (Nov 3, 2007)

From the looks of it, Im guessing its a Superformance kit.  I think we need more classic cars on here!


----------



## Docfeelgood (Nov 3, 2007)

Nice picture, love the car!


----------



## RKW3 (Nov 3, 2007)

Chris of Arabia said:


> Is it moving? If so, a slower shutter speed would have helped convey a sense of action, with some blur appearing in the background and on the wheels themselves.


 
Actually it _was_ a relatively slow shutter speed, but unfortunately he was moving quite slow as he was approaching a red light. 


Thanks for the comments everybody! I think this car may be legit as it was in a car show. (that was the reason he was driving it, I'm sure he doesn't drive it regularly if it's the real thing)


----------



## Mesoam (Nov 3, 2007)

nice car, picture needs to be framed closer to center


----------



## RKW3 (Nov 4, 2007)

Mesoam said:


> nice car, picture needs to be framed closer to center


 
Do you mean I should crop off the right side? I don't really want to do that because

a) If the car is in the dead center of the photo it will break the "rule of thirds". (although there are definitely exceptions.

b) I like to leave some open space in front of the car to see where the car is "going". Lol I don't know where I heard that from but I do that.


----------

